# IPad Camera connection kit - Watching movies from SD card



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

So it seems you can use the ipad camera connection kit and a normal SD card filled with your movies to give you extra storage capacity.

Has anyone done this ? , it looks straight forward enough

There are cheapo camera connection kits on ebay for a fiver , is it worth buying the apple one for £30

anyone bought and used the cheapo connection kit and sucessfully watch movies from an sd card?


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I've got the apple one (_P.S. it's actually only £25_) and it's great for photo's never heard of using it to play movies before though! Might have to look into it!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

yeah loads of people on net are saying you can watch all your movies off the sd card provided it is in a folder called DCIM and the file name is 8 characters long. You open the photo app to view the file not via videos

http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20110314054357575


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

woohoo! Guessing in .mov format?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Got the eBay one for transferring photos' cant fault it! Will try the movie part though


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

sounds great if you can. 

doesn't the camera kit come with a usb port version too, so does that mean you can have a similar thing above but using a portable drive?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

SD slot and usb for eBay one


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

p1tse said:


> sounds great if you can.
> 
> doesn't the camera kit come with a usb port version too, so does that mean you can have a similar thing above but using a portable drive?


It does! Ooooooohhhh! I'm going to have to try this out at the weekend!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

the USB one wont work for a hard drive.

the iPad will report the device requires too much power.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Get the genuine connection kit. 

If you want to transfer a movie onto the ipad , download flexplayer app. It will play any format.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

yeah it wont work with a usb stick as you get the power error , only sd cards apparently work.

I'm swaying towards the genuine apple kit as reading loads of problems with the cheapo ones


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

.....


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i've read it only works if jailbroken?

also the films need to be uploaded, so not played directly off the SD card?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i have successfully got this working last night and my ipad is not jail broken
the key is to call your movie the same name as your camera calls movies when you take them with your camera.

as long as your ipad converted file is in the same folder as your camera movies and named in the same format it should work.

you have to upload the file to the ipad to view , takes about 2 mins. you dont play the movie direct from the SD card however , as long as you have 2gb of space on your ipad you can just watch a large file and delete afterwards and upload another, which means you could have a large capacity SD card with all your content without filling up your Ipad.

The movie plays in the 'photo's section of the Ipad , i havent downloaded any other app's , my Ipad is bog standard


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

which ipad version?

also how does it power up a usb connected camera?
is that because it has it's only battery source, so what about a 3.5" hdd powered by mains?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

iPad 3 , with a USB connected camera your camera battery will be providing the power. However I would just extract the memory card from the camera and slide it in the camera connection kit.
I have read Hdd have also been successfully used as long as they are powered in some way , but not tried this myself . I'm happy with the sd card route as you can get 32, 64 and 128 gb cards cheap 
these days.


----------

